# Early Christmas guitar PRS DGT



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Bought a used lightly PRS DGT and receieved the instrument this Tuesday. Solid Mahogonay neck (rosewood fretboard) and body w/ a Beautuiful maple cap in a custon blue crab color. Rehearsed with the Sean Kendrick Band on Wednesday evening. Man what a killer guitar. It will crunch, it will twang, mucho sustain, stays in tune. 

The DGT model is very versatile. If you've ever wanted a custom guitar that will do it all, check one out.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Pics??


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Post some pics man. I wanna see that bad boy!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Cell Phone Pics are poor quality but this should give you an idea of what Im dealing with :bluefish:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh my!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

My ears are ringing right now after a good hour with the wife and kids gone 

Led Zeppelin "Ramble on". Loud!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

WOW!!! Awesome!! Merry Christmas to you!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Cool looking amp, what is it?


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice guitar !!! Love to hear it some day ..

*MB *


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Tone King Metropolitan



Bruce J said:


> Cool looking amp, what is it?


----------

